
Portraits in Oil - wellokthen
https://nplusonemag.com/online-only/online-only/portraits-in-oil/
======
ArtWomb
Louvre Abu Dhabi's "10,000 Years of Luxury" exhibit looks pretty buzz worthy.
Luxury was never a thing that interested me historically. But as a driver of
human behavior its a locus of conflict. The recent addition in Manhattan of
spaces like The Shed and newly opened Edge observation deck are inherently
seductive. Situating this history in a ten millenia window may provide some
illumination.

The Meaning of Luxury

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/04/fashion/luxury-
exhibition...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/04/fashion/luxury-exhibition-
abu-dhabi-cartier.html)

